# Source For Glacial Silt?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Last weekend a lady stopped by my booth and told me about some wonderful soaps she bought in Alaska at a little store called "Glacier Smoothy" that were made with glacial silt. Of course I looked it up and yep, it's a cute little soap shop up in Alaska that makes soaps, (many look like melt and pour to me) containing glacial silt that's been heat treated and cleaned, etc. http://www.glaciersmoothie.com. They are reputed to be gently exfoiliating, great for your skin, etc. So of course I'd like to have a "Glacial Line" or at least a bar of two of Glacial Goat Soap, but when I searched for it online, I could not find it as an ingredient.

Does anyone know of where I can get some of this stuff to try?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

From what I can tell, I don't think that you can get it unless you go to Alaska with a bucket and a shovel. (Their soap is MP, you were right, and it says it right there...glycerin soap with glacial silt, patented, too!)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well darn. I guess I could always make my own Virginia Red Mud Soap! I do like their idea of doing soaps with names unique to that area. I also like the way they did their shopping cart with everything in a scent line all together...soaps, lotions, etc. 

I got some kaolin and rhassoul clay on the way to play with, so that might just have to suffice....trying to think of anyone I might know that lives in Alaska. Isn't there some dairy goat forum members up there?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard of people using snow, rain, and spring water and relating it to their geographic locations. The only thing here in Nebraska is corn and soybeans, neither of which I want to use in my soap. LOL Now if I could somehow put the wind in there I'd have something. LOL


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm glad Kansas has sunflowers. Pretty easy to include that.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

This was sent to me from a friend of mine who now lives in Alaska-

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL!

I've seen Nebraska Sunflowers soap too. If I could come up with a good black and red soap and call it Husker soap I'd probably make a small fortune.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Is that REAL poop?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes it is a real moose turd :\ it was sent as a funny since I make soap- Before you ask, no I do not plan on using it, though I am keeping it around as a funny....

Lynn


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, my next comment would be that I hope it was dried before being added to the soap. Funny, funny. Hmm, how about a goat berry soap?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can see that it is bleeding into the rest of the soap. Ewww.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Glaciers made it all across ND-SD-Illinois-Ohio-Nebraska- great lakes states etc in the last ice age. You all have glacial silt. It is just outwash of finely ground rock from the retreat of the glaciers. That is why you have those big open flat spaces with uniform soil ! Go out in the yard and get some! Look up a map of the glaciers and advertise yourself if you like that idea. It is all just marketing! Ohio has a famous deposit because it is eroding into a lake and affecting some critter. You can find some without going to Alaska.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Oo!! I'm in Ohio...all I have here is hill though. LOL I like the idea. I wonder if they sell it in stores or if you have to process the silt yourself? I have a friend that lives in Alaska. I might have to ask her!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Last Christmas I made Reindeer Poo soap. I made a million tiny brown soap balls and embedded them in the soap and put them on top of it. Most people understood it was not really poo but I think there are still some out there that think I put real poop in the soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Seriously? That is real moose doo-doo???? Unbeliveable!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've seriously been thinking about doing the goat berry soap, with little balls of chocolate or pink sugar scented soap. No way in heck I'd put real poop in it....LOL I don't even think I could look at it!

Yeah Lee, I was thinking it was all probably a marketing thing, and if it really was so good, then certainly the cosmetic industry would be all over it and it would be readily available at the places we buy other clays. It's a cool idea though, especially for an area that is very unique. We're not quite so unique here, lots of history though...has gotten me to thinking of ways to make my product unique to the area.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> thinking of ways to make my product unique to the area


Always a great idea if you can. That way touristy little shops will buy from you and people who visit markets as part of vacation travels will take some home for a reminder of their visit. Just make sure they don't hold you responsible for your local politicians ! We took a lot of flack at festivals during the Clinton era when people saw our sign saying Arkansas Stoneware :rofl


----------

